# Chat Night!



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Is tonight the chat night?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Yes maam  it is.
Regular chat Schedules are: Monday and Thursday nights, 4-8 pm Pacific time (7-11 pm Eastern) & Sunday afternoon 2-4 pm Pacific time. (5-7 pm Eastern)


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok thank you Mr. LarryT.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

What are those times in Mountain, Larry?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

LarryT said:


> Yes maam  it is.
> Regular chat Schedules are: Monday and Thursday nights, 4-8 pm Pacific time (7-11 pm Eastern) & Sunday afternoon 2-4 pm Pacific time. (5-7 pm Eastern)


I believe it would be Monday and Thursday 5-9 pm Mountain time and Sunday 3-5 Mountain time.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

No one is in the chat room! Go in there I'll be fun!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Only four people in chat... 
We are having a good time your missing out if you are not there....


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Chat night is tonight! Come in to join us!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Where is everyone?! We are having a good time! Come in to join us!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

We are chatting right now, hedgiepets, nikki and I and are going to have a great time tonight! 

COME IN TO JOIN US RIGHT NOW IF YOU CAN!!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: Chat Night! Come in!*

Chat night is tonight! Come in if you can!!!!!!! I'll be there later on because I have a essay to finish that's due tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I want to thank Mary for encouraging people to come into the chat room, during the scheduled chat times. It is keeping Nikki and I busy.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

And its keeping us well entertained with all the visiting too!!..lol


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, you miss the 2, I had to kick out last night. Poor Mary had to be exposed to horrible people.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Tonight is chat night! It started 1 hour and 9 minutes ago! Come on in!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

This evening is the chat! Come in!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Chat is open right now. It's been open for one hour and forty-four minutes! It goes until about eleven.


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Tonight is chat night! There is no one at all (except for me) in the chat room!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Tonight is chat night! It started 53 minutes ago. Come in if you can!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Tonight is chat night!


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello everyone again! As most of you know, tonight (as the same as every week) is Chat Night! Come in and say hi if you can! 

~Mary


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

Does anyone still use the chat?


----------

